# Photoshop shutting down



## flashdaddy (May 26, 2010)

On our laptop we have been trying to work on files where we need to enter text and anytime we enter anything to do with text [like changing a font size], Photoshop [CS2] keeps shutting down


----------



## flashdaddy (May 26, 2010)

forgot to mention, someone on our photographer's forum said it could be due to a corrupt font. How can these be found?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

There may be a computer tech savvy way of doing this that someone may post but if not .....
If it is a font you have been using - use the elimination method - try each font you have used recently and see which causes PS to shut down then delete it.


----------



## highway (Jun 25, 2010)

reinstall photoshop and try then..


----------

